# Hlede comes back but not as a player..



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Hlede is back... I still wish as a player & not coach but if it has to be I'll be happy. I'm happy she can stay with the team & wnba. 

link 

Hopefully in the future she can be a head coach somewhere. Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Lambieer hiring her, makes me like him a little more. I wonder if he is going to turn out to be a great Coach/GM. If so, I would NEVER have thought it. The Bad Boy turns good.


----------

